# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  معركة العبد مع الاعداء حتى الموت

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الوابل الصيب ص 31:

فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق هذا الآدمي، واختاره من بين سائر البرية، وجعل قلبه محل كنوزه من الإيمان، والتوحيد، والإخلاص، والمحبة، والحياء، والتعظيم، والمراقبة، وجعل ثوابه إذا قَدِم عليه أكمل الثواب وأفضله، وهو النظر إلى وجهه، والفوز برضوانه، ومجاورته في جنته.

وكان مع ذلك قد ابتلاه بالشهوة والغضب والغفلة، وابتلاه بعدوه إبليس لا يفتر عنه، فهو يدخل عليه من الأبواب التي هي من نفسه وطبعه، فتميل نفسه معه؛ لأنه يدخل عليها بما تحب، فيتفق هو ونفسه وهواه على العبد: ثلاثةٌ مُسَلَّطون آمرون، فيبعثون الجوارح في قضاء وَطَرِهِم، والجوارح آلة منقادة، فلا يمكنها إلا الانبعاث، فهذا شأن هذه الثلاثة، وشأن الجوارح، فلا تزال الجوارح في طاعتهم كيف أّمَروا، وأين يَمَّموا.

هذا مقتضى حال العبد.

فاقتضت رحمة ربه العزيز الرحيم به أن أعانه بِجُنْدٍ آخر، وأمدّه بِمَدَدٍ آخر، يقاوم به هذا الجند الذي يريد هلاكه، فأرسل إليه رسوله، وأنزل عليه كتابه، وأيده بمَلَكٍ كريم يقابل عدوه الشيطان، فإذا أمره الشيطان بأمرٍ، أمره الملك بأمر ربه، وبيَّن له ما في طاعة العدو من الهلاك. فهذا يُلِمُّ به مرة، وهذا مرة، والمنصورُ من نصره الله عز وجل، والمحفوظُ من حفظه الله تعالى.

وجعل له مقابل نفسه الأمَّارةِ نفساً مطمئنة، إذا أمرته النفسُ الأمَّارة بالسوء نَهَتْهُ عنه النفس المطمئنة، وإذا نهته الأمَّارة عن الخير أمرته به النفس المطمئنة. فهو يطيع هذه مرة، وهذه مرة، وهو للغالب عليه منهما، وربما انقهرت إحداهما بالكلية قهراً لا تقوم معه أبداً.

وجعل له مقابل الهوى الحاملِ له على طاعة الشيطان والنفس الأمَّارةِ نوراً، وبصيرةً، وعقلاً يرده عن الذهاب مع الهوى؛ فكلما أراد أن يذهب مع الهوى ناداه العقل والبصيرة والنور: الحذر الحذر! ؛ فإن المهالك والمتالف بين يديك، وأنت صيد الحرامِيَّة، وقُطَاعِ الطريق؛ إن سرت خلف هذا الدليل.

فهو يطيع الناصح مرة فيبن له رشده ونصحه، ويمشي خلف دليل الهوى مرة فَيُقْطَعُ عليه الطريق، ويُؤخَذُ مالُه، ويُسْلَب ثيابُه، فيقول: ترى من أين أُتِيت ؟!

والعجبُ أنه يعلم من أين أُتِي، ويعرف الطريق التي قُطِعت عليه وأُخِذ فيها، ويأبى إلا سلوكها؛ لأن دليلها قد تمكن منه وتحكَّم فيه، وقوِيَ عليه! ولو أضعفه بالمخالفة له، وزَجْرِه إذا دعاه، ومحاربته إذا أراد أخذه لم يتمكَّنْ منه، ولكنْ هو مكَّنَهُ من نفسه، وهو أعطاه يده، فهو بمنزلة الرجل يضع يده في يد عدوه، فياسره ثم يسومه سوء العذاب، فهو يستغيث فلا يُغاث، فهكذا العبد يستأسر للشيطان والهوى، ولنفسه الأمارة، ثم يطلب الخلاص، فيعجز عنه.

فلما أن بُلي العبدُ بما بُلِي به أُعِين بالعساكر والعُدَدِ والحصون، وقيل له: قاتِل عدوك وجاهِدْهُ، فهذه الجنود خُذْ منها ما شئت، وهذه العُدَدُ البس منها ما شئت، وهذه الحصون تَحَصَّنْ منها بأي حصن شئت، ورابط إلى الموت، فالأمر قريب، ومدة المرابطة يسيرة جداً، فكأنك بالملِك الأعظم وقد أَرْسَلَ إليك رُسُلَه، فنقلوك إلى داره، واسترحت من هذا الجهاد، وفُرِّقَ بينك وبين عدوك، وأُطْلِقْتَ في دار الكرامة تتقلَّب فيها كيف شئت، وسُجِن عدوك في أصعب الحُبوس وأنت تراه، فالسجنُ الذي كان يريد أن يُودِعَك فيه قد أُدْخِلَه وأُغْلِقت عليه أبوابه، وأِيسَ من الخروج والفرج، وأنت فيما اشتهت نفسك، وقَرّت عينك؛ جزاءً على صبرك في تلك المدة اليسيرة، ولزومك الثغر للرِّباط، وما كانت إلا ساعةً ثم انقَضَتْ، وكأن الشدة لم تكن.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا ورحم الله ابن القيم وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------

